
Elixir hot-reloading for music generation - thibaut_barrere
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VgcUatTilU&feature=youtu.be&t=2m2s
======
thibaut_barrere
I wanted to play around with Elixir hot reloading on a minimal snippet, and
ultimately ended up generating live midi events.

Code is available on github ([https://github.com/thbar/demo-elixir-reloading-
music](https://github.com/thbar/demo-elixir-reloading-music)) and slides are
on speakerdeck ([https://speakerdeck.com/thbar/elixir-hot-reloading-and-
midi-...](https://speakerdeck.com/thbar/elixir-hot-reloading-and-midi-events-
generation)).

